# Need Help With Noisy Pump



## Neil V (Nov 30, 2004)

I need some help. I have a Fisher Series I Minute Mount elec/hydr plow. It is noisy, I mean really noisy. I took off the electric motor and had it rebuilt and its still noisy. I cleaned the filter and changed the fluid using transmission fluid. It is still noisy as hell. Does anyone think the hydraulic pump has let go? It is a God awful noise. Are there any adjustments that can be made for something like this? I am new and any help would be great. Thanks, Neil V.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Was the bushing in the motor cap replaced during the rebuild,find out if there was any "play" in the motor shaft and bearing cap,that will cause a grinding noise.
With the motor off,(i'm assuming this is a SEHP pump)you can see the pump(if it's SEHP)wiggle the pump shaft,there should be no slop side to side,to be certain you'll need a test gauge.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

What is the nature of the noise and what does the noise sound like or react like under load too.


----------



## Neil V (Nov 30, 2004)

When I dropped off the electric motor to be rebuilt, I had them hook it to power to listen to it. The motor was in need of service, but it was not really loud, it just seemed to be weaker than it was last year. When I picked up the electric motor from the shop, I had them hook it to power again, and there was quite a big difference in the speed of the motor. I put the motor back on expecting the problem to be solved. The blade seemed to move faster, but the noise was still there. It is almost like a very loud screaming type of sound. The sound is the same whether raising, or pivoting the blade. I did change the fluid last season and I used type "F" tranny fluid. I found out later I was supposed to use type "A" tranny fluid if not using the fisher fluid. Is there a chance this could be causing the problem? Is type "A" tranny fluid thinner than type "F"? Could this cause the noise? I thought I may have had air trapped in one of the pistons, so I lowered the the raise/lower piston as far as I could and took the chain off. I then pivoted the blade from left to right a few times to see if I could bleed out any air, but it still sounds the same. I made sure I do not have it overfilled with fluid as well. Is it hard to take the hydraulic pump out? Maybe it has got gummed up and blocked up? I am not sure if the hydraulic pump has bearings, but it sounds like if it did, they would be waisted. Thanks for the help. Neil V.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

The pump is right under the motor,there are no bearings,no rebuild kits,if it's the pump,your buying a new one,stay away from cheap aftermarket pumps,you'll be changing them frequently.


----------



## Neil V (Nov 30, 2004)

do you think it would be worth trying to change the fluid from type f to type a to see if that would make a difference? how much do you think a new pump would cost for this plow? I have a friend that lives up in maine just down the road from Fishers home quarters. i am hoping i can drive up and buy one there. thanks for the help. Neil V.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Neil V said:


> When I dropped off the electric motor to be rebuilt, I had them hook it to power to listen to it. The motor was in need of service, but it was not really loud, it just seemed to be weaker than it was last year. When I picked up the electric motor from the shop, I had them hook it to power again, and there was quite a big difference in the speed of the motor. I put the motor back on expecting the problem to be solved. The blade seemed to move faster, but the noise was still there. It is almost like a very loud screaming type of sound. The sound is the same whether raising, or pivoting the blade. I did change the fluid last season and I used type "F" tranny fluid. I found out later I was supposed to use type "A" tranny fluid if not using the fisher fluid. Is there a chance this could be causing the problem? Is type "A" tranny fluid thinner than type "F"? Could this cause the noise? I thought I may have had air trapped in one of the pistons, so I lowered the the raise/lower piston as far as I could and took the chain off. I then pivoted the blade from left to right a few times to see if I could bleed out any air, but it still sounds the same. I made sure I do not have it overfilled with fluid as well. Is it hard to take the hydraulic pump out? Maybe it has got gummed up and blocked up? I am not sure if the hydraulic pump has bearings, but it sounds like if it did, they would be waisted. Thanks for the help. Neil V.


Type F fluid has a different frictional coeffiecent addative to it and I am not sure how it would play in a pump like that. It sounds like it might be time for a new pump though. Also if this is a SEHP pump there are two style pumps it can have and you want the newer style 3 piece unit.


----------



## Neil V (Nov 30, 2004)

I just unbolted the pump and took it out of the resevoir. This is a two piece pump. Is the bolt pattern the same on a three piece pump? My pump has two shorter bolts that hold the pump together, and two longer bolts that hold it down inside the resevoir. What do you think I can look to spend on this? Thanks, Neil V. My plow is a Fisher Minute Mount Series I elec/hydr.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Neil V said:


> I just unbolted the pump and took it out of the resevoir. This is a two piece pump. Is the bolt pattern the same on a three piece pump? My pump has two shorter bolts that hold the pump together, and two longer bolts that hold it down inside the resevoir. What do you think I can look to spend on this? Thanks, Neil V. My plow is a Fisher Minute Mount Series I elec/hydr.


From my parts diagram the 3 piece "should" fit but you may need to change filter kit for it. I have bnever had the misfourtune to have to by a pump yet so I cannot say about price first hand. On line I have seen them for about $250 give or take though


----------



## Neil V (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks for the help. I have one last question. Is there a site on-line that is known to be easy to deal with and has good prices? Thanks alot, Neil V.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Plow Parts

Try that place,good prices and fast shipping


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

*pumps*

its a gear pump and will pump whatever you put in it 
the thing to watch for is additives that might bother the o-rings
in the valve body. the pump can be rebuilt all it needs is refacing
the gears eat into the case thats the slippage and slowness you get
a lot cheaper than a new one also there are bronze or oilite bushings
two on each half that hold the gears


----------

